# Average savings needed to immigrate



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi again,

As stated in my first thread, I am thinking of moving to Dubai.

I live in San Francisco currently and I make $60k USD. At this point I am thinking of turning this into a 1-year project and putting aside $1000 a month towards this end. I think I'll have at least $12000 by the time I am done.

Would you all say this is enough money to immigrate over?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

chammerling said:


> Hi again,
> 
> As stated in my first thread, I am thinking of moving to Dubai.
> 
> ...


$12000 = 44,000AED. If you're single and have a job to go to, you don't really need very much at all to come out here. I only needed to invest in the attestation costs and the initial outlay of my plane ticket (which was refunded). When you get here you will need to find somewhere to live and a way to get from A to B. Depending on your priorities on these two costs will dictate how much disposable income you have and how enjoyable your time here will be.

...if you're coming out here to find work, 44k won't last you very long in hotel bills, rip off taxi fares and eating out. Maybe 1 or 2 months.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

1 or 2 months?Panarama Hotel Bur Dubai AED300/night, 2 months = AED18,600, add 200/day for general food and stuff, that makes a further 12,400, or AED31K. That's minimum, but it'll still mean you'll have enough to try to make it work. Admittedly you're not going to be doing Barasti/Apres/Barr44 and Buddah every night, but that can wait. 

If he really wants it, as is prepared to work at it, then yes, you can _survive _on $12k.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> If he really wants it, as is prepared to work at it, then yes, you can _survive _on $12k.


Totally agree, some people come here on much less, just depends on how frugel you want to be. When I got here I cooked myself to keep costs down, a weeks shopping cost me about 275-300AED, don't really spend any money during the week so you could get that figure down to even less...

...then you can spend your savings on important things - like beer!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Totally agree, some people come here on much less, just depends on how frugel you want to be. When I got here I cooked myself to keep costs down, a weeks shopping cost me about 275-300AED, don't really spend any money during the week so you could get that figure down to even less...
> 
> ...then you can spend your savings on important things - like beer!!


Just how many tins of baked beans do you get with that??? Beer and beans!! Nice!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Beer and beans!! Nice!


T.M.I. Yuk!!

Incidentally, the most expensive beer in the world costs around $1,100 a bottle and is called Vielle Bon Secours. Don't know whether it's served here but it really wouldn't surprise me. As for beans, can't really help much on that but Biona Organic Baked Beans are lurvely...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Just how many tins of baked beans do you get with that??? Beer and beans!! Nice!


You know I didn't just get beans...

...got a loaf of bread and some yoghurts too


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You know I didn't just get beans...
> 
> ...got a loaf of bread and some yoghurts too


Beans & Yoghurt on toast, washed down with beer!!! Is that Nouvelle Cuisine or what!!! Remind me to turn down all your dinner invites!!!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You know I didn't just get beans...
> 
> ...got a loaf of bread and some yoghurts too


All you need is cheese on toast with beans on top. Got me through Uni that one..


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> All you need is cheese on toast with beans on top. Got me through Uni that one..



That might be too complicated for Crazymazy!! He'll probably set fire to the kitchen!!! 

Out of curiosity, have you all never heard of ready meals!!!! Got me through uni (and beyond) just as well as cheese on toast!!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> That might be too complicated for Crazymazy!! He'll probably set fire to the kitchen!!!
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you all never heard of ready meals!!!! Got me through uni (and beyond) just as well as cheese on toast!!!


Ready Meals? They cost too much, which takes away from the beer fund (anyway, eatin' is cheatin') :


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Ready Meals? They cost too much, which takes away from the beer fund (anyway, eatin' is cheatin') :


Exactly, why waste valuable been tokens on food! 

I survived on Noodles, waffles and fishfingers at Uni (for the 2/3rds of my degree ). Wish Dubai had a Student Union and 6AED a pint though


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Exactly, why waste valuable been tokens on food!
> 
> I survived on Noodles, waffles and fishfingers at Uni (for the 2/3rds of my degree ). Wish Dubai had a Student Union and 6AED a pint though


Beer?? Is that all you think about??? I for one would much rather have a 'healthy' meal!! If Dubai had a Student Union, you probably would have kept it in business single-handedly!!!


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> All you need is cheese on toast with beans on top. Got me through Uni that one..


I can _definitely_ relate


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Beer?? Is that all you think about???


Nope...

...sometimes I think about Sambuka...

...then things start going horribly wrong!!


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Nope...
> 
> ...sometimes I think about Sambuka...
> 
> ...then things start going horribly wrong!!


Sambuka! Arrrggghhh! 

The first time liquor (Sambuka) made me sick was at a casino, at 14. Just the thought of it makes me feel like emptying my stomach










Ironically, I _love_ absinthe...


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> 1 or 2 months?Panarama Hotel Bur Dubai AED300/night, 2 months = AED18,600, add 200/day for general food and stuff, that makes a further 12,400, or AED31K. That's minimum, but it'll still mean you'll have enough to try to make it work. Admittedly you're not going to be doing Barasti/Apres/Barr44 and Buddah every night, but that can wait.
> 
> If he really wants it, as is prepared to work at it, then yes, you can _survive _on $12k.


How much did you go over there with?

What's a good amount if you can secure a job while in the states?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Was introduced to "proper" absinthe the other night. 89.9% vol it said on the bottle. I am in love... Someone please tell me where to get some. 

2 minute noodles are the best value for money/time.  Why waste an hour or half an hour making something.

Crazymazy, zambuka + you = greatness. damn you looked funny!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

When we got here we had a few major expenses. 

1) 2/3 weeks in a serviced apartment while on the lookout for a new apartment. around 10 000 dhs
2) rental agents commission, 5k
3) deposit for rent, 5k 
4) various deposits dewa, gas, du. +-2.5k 

then you've got taxi fare getting to and from work, going to see apartment, getting the necessary things like drivers. And food. around 2k I would say. 

A bit of an initial outlay I would say.


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

bubbles said:


> When we got here we had a few major expenses.
> 
> 1) 2/3 weeks in a serviced apartment while on the lookout for a new apartment. around 10 000 dhs
> 2) rental agents commission, 5k
> ...


Are you on Yahoo IM at all? You got a sec to discuss this?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I am on msn and skype. no Yahoo unf.


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I am on msn and skype. no Yahoo unf.


I 've got skype - what's your skype name?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

PM sent.


----------

